# Top Gear Review



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/The- ... 2014-03-03


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice find and good read. I think actually it does look a bit more like the MK1!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The TTS looks quite a good looking car, I certainly would not refuse one, not as fast as the current RS, but with speed cameras hidden around every corner the chances to put the pedal to the floor are limited.


----------



## dcoulter19 (Sep 10, 2013)

alexp said:


> Nice find and good read. I think actually it does look a bit more like the MK1!


Yeah, I can see the similarities.

Not too impressed with it if I'm honest.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

alexp said:


> Nice find and good read. I think actually it does look a bit more like the MK1!


Because it's silver? 
lol


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybe but I also think the lines are more similar to mk1. The mk3 is has strong angular lines like the mk1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

I do like the look of it.....but the only thing I am not really keen on is the grill at the front.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea defo I'm not sure about that grill either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

Interesting, as the grill is one of the best bits on the MKIII imo


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

DrFranknFurter said:


> Interesting, as the grill is one of the best bits on the MKIII imo


Are you a Fiesta fan too? 

J
xx


----------

